# USC vs. UT-Austin



## Squirrelhouse (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I have to decide between the two frighteningly soon. I thought I'd turn here because this place has been so helpful so far. I just can't figure out which one to go to. On the one hand, USC seems great but it's just staggeringly expensive, and on the other hand, UT seems great, but it's not in LA. But I don't know if that even matters anymore. I tried asking the people at USC about the probability of receiving non-loan-based financial aid such as grants or fellowships, and they were very dismissive and just directed me towards the scholarship guide. I can understand that they don't want to seem to be promising anything, but I feel like it's a fair question. Any thoughts at all would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## ganz (Apr 23, 2009)

there aren't many scholarships available to first year graduate students at USC.  Typically, they are awarded after your second semester.  Also, you can work as a student assistant, (sort of like a TA only less funding), and have some of your tuition paid for.  

As far as pros and cons of the school, USC is absolutely amazing and has a stellar program.  I can't speak to UT-Austin, but I can say USC's faculty, facilities, network, and equipment are virutally unparalleled in the film school world.  Hope that helps,

ganz


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 23, 2009)

You need to figure out what you specifically want from your program, then do research to see which one will help you get it.

Hopefully the curriculum at each school will make this answer clear to you, but if not, you may just have to make money arm-wrestle location.

What ganz said above is true.  You won't get money your first semester unless they've already told you that you've won an award.  You will be eligible for SAships starting second semester, which are good for a few thousand, depending on the class... 

I've only attended USC, but I've only heard good things about UT.

I don't think you can make a bad choice.


----------



## SimAlex (Apr 23, 2009)

come join us @ UT! 

i'm a screenwriting acceptee. what sold me over Columbia, Chapman, LMU and others was the volume of writing we do, both feature scripts and TV scripts. also, the tiny class size (7) really appealed to me.

I was waitlisted at USC.

i don't think there's a wrong answer here. you have a good problem. it's also a really difficult choice, i know.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 23, 2009)

SimAlex...

It never fails to amaze me how different we all are; it just deepens my certainty that there is no best film school, only the best for you.

The class of seven at UT was one of the biggest factors for me NOT applying there...it was one of the last to fall off of my list, because Austin intrigued me so!


See, Squirrel?  It's all about YOU!


----------



## SimAlex (Apr 23, 2009)

> It never fails to amaze me how different we all are; it just deepens my certainty that there is no best film school, only the best for you.



i think that's true.

also, i'm a musician as well as a writer, and austin, well ... yeah, it really IS the live music capital of the world. so that has a certain appeal, too.


----------



## Squirrelhouse (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmmm...thanks for the replies. Well, the music thing is kind of a factor--Google my username if you're curious. Been to SXSW the past 3 years and loved it. I don't know. I have a few more hours before I have to decide. 

The first year course of study at USC really appeals to me--doing so many films in such a short time, but the pre-thesis and thesis process at Texas seems super solid. Decisions...


----------



## KayS (Apr 27, 2009)

SimAlex! I'm really glad you're happy with UT-Austin. I take it your visit went well???

Austin is GREAT. I went there for undergrad and did Radio-TV-Film and it was solid. I can only imagine even better things for grad students there. 

With that said, I got my taste of Austin and am attending USC this fall. I know my career will be in Los Angeles for many years (hopefully) and I wanted to get a head start with networking. Faculty and proximity to industry were my things. 

But Austin is a dream city I'd love to live in again someday...

Whatever you choose, you're going to love it, Squirrel.


----------

